# Propanalol Beta Blockers



## WannabeAmum (Oct 15, 2009)

I suffer from recurring migraines and have been on Propranalol for around a year and a half now. I am glad to say I have suffered very few migraines since.

Having recently been diagnosed with perimenopause, I decided to do some research. 

My question is this. Is it true that Propranalol *can* bring on an early menopause?

I immediately stopped taking them when I heard and I can't get to see my docs because of a really bad appoitments system and this morning I of course came down with a migraine and am feeling bloomin' fragile to say the least.

Any help would be much appreciated.

D


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi D,

Interested to know where you read this? No evidence of beta blockers causing this that I know of, and I can't see how they would either as they don't act on your reproductive system at all.

The migraine is a direct result of suddenly stopping your medication (you shouldn't suddenly stop taking beta blockers wihtouht discussig with your doctor first). You really should go back on them to prevent further migraine or at least speak to GP if you wish to use an alternative prophylactic treatment.

Hope you feel better soon (I'm assuming you have sumatriptan or soemthing sinilar to treat the migraine with ?)

Maz x


----------



## WannabeAmum (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Maz,
I'm afraid it appears I was confused by the following document:
http://www.menopausethyroid.com/index_files/checklist.pdf

The document is so long that I lost the sub-headings and going back to check it now, I realised I was under the heading "RISK FACTORS FOR THYROID CONDITIONS" and not under the section of side-effects.

I have taken my beta-blocker this evening and shall keep taking them.

Stemetil(Buccastem) + Pethadene (both intra-muscular) is what I was given today. I react well to Stemetil.

I am so very sorry if my message affected anyone on propranolol.

D (stupid!!)

/links


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi D,

No worries  but sorry to hear it caused you some anxiety and also recurrence of migraine   Glad you were able to get treatment that works for you and that you are back on your prophylaxis 

Take care hun  
Maz x


----------

